# Nouvelle installation Homekit



## isaaccs (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis entrain de domotiser mon nouveau domicile, et j'ai quelques questions à ce sujet.
Premièrement, je suis entrain d'installer une alarme Homekit, j'étais parti sur la solution Aqara mais quand j'ai voulu créer des automatisations je me suis rendu compte que la sirène se configurait hors homekit, pareil pour son déclenchement. Avez vous une sirène compatible Homekit à me conseiller pouvant utiliser toutes marques de capteurs/détenteurs/caméras.
Deuxièmement concernant le volet sécurité, j'ai installé des camera Eufy avec le paramètre suivant : 
Si domicile : detection de mouvement​Sinon diffusion et enregistrement​​le problème c'est qu'elles restent en detection de mouvement quand je suis à l'éxtérieur, avez vous une idée pour remédier à cela ?

Enfin j'aimerais prendre un Raspberry Pi pour faire un hub Homebridge, avez vous des conseils ou des bons plans à me donner.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
​


----------



## Moutaille (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Concernant les alarmes je ne connais pas beaucoup de système. Pour ma part j’utilise la solution du hub Aqara/HomePod Mini et ça fonctionne très bien. 
Pour ce qui est de ta caméra, vérifie bien que la position de ton iPhone est utilisée pour la fonction « si parti du domicile » etc...


----------



## isaaccs (10 Avril 2021)

Comment utilises tu les HomePod mini comme alarme avec aqara ?


----------



## Moutaille (11 Avril 2021)

isaaccs a dit:


> Comment utilises tu les HomePod mini comme alarme avec aqara ?


Bonjour @isaaccs 
Tout d’abord j’ai configuré les détecteurs qui devaient déclencher la fonction Alarme du hub AQARA dans l’app du même nom. J’ai également reglé le volume au minimum toujours dans l’app AQARA. 
ATTENTION: seuls les détecteurs Aqara peuvent déclencher l’alarme. 
Ensuite j’ai créé dans HomeKit une scène qui dit «  Si le hub se déclenche en mode alarme alors allumer les lumières de la maison, et jouer sur le HomePod mini avec le volume à fond, un son d’alarme (trouvé sur Apple Music qui est obligatoire pour ce cas). 
Après si tu veux que d’autres capteurs soient utilisés pour l’alarme et bien pour chacun d’eux tu dois demander à ce qu’il declenche cette scène s’il change d’état entre telle heure et telle heure par exemple ou bien si tu n’es pas chez toi etc...


----------



## Moutaille (11 Avril 2021)

Pour quel type d’installation tu veux utiliser Homebridge?


----------



## isaaccs (12 Avril 2021)

@Moutaille merci pour ton aide sur le scénario.
Je souhaite faire un Homebridge car j'ai des appareils types Samsung ou Tuya qui ne sont pas compatible HomeKit et j'aimerais tout centraliser. 
Je pensais prendre une box déjà faite sur Ali (ça serait dans les 60e) qu'en penses tu


----------



## Moutaille (13 Avril 2021)

isaaccs a dit:


> @Moutaille merci pour ton aide sur le scénario.
> Je souhaite faire un Homebridge car j'ai des appareils types Samsung ou Tuya qui ne sont pas compatible HomeKit et j'aimerais tout centraliser.
> Je pensais prendre une box déjà faite sur Ali (ça serait dans les 60e) qu'en penses tu


Je n’en ai aucune idée ! 
Pour ma part j’utilise Homebridge sur un PC qui tourne 24/24 et je mets le strict minimum car HomeBridge est trop éloigné de la philosophie que j’ai par rapport à Apple !


----------



## AlCor72 (14 Avril 2021)

isaaccs a dit:


> @Moutaille merci pour ton aide sur le scénario.
> Je souhaite faire un Homebridge car j'ai des appareils types Samsung ou Tuya qui ne sont pas compatible HomeKit et j'aimerais tout centraliser.
> Je pensais prendre une box déjà faite sur Ali (ça serait dans les 60e) qu'en penses tu



Un raspberry pi ça fonctionne nickel. 
Homebridge n’a pas besoin de beaucoup de ressource donc pas besoin d’une bête de course.


----------



## isaaccs (15 Avril 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Un raspberry pi ça fonctionne nickel.
> Homebridge n’a pas besoin de beaucoup de ressource donc pas besoin d’une bête de course.


tu aurais un modèle à me conseiller ?

j'avais trouvé ça https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001152571209.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.288c3c00SHlonq&mp=1


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Avril 2021)

isaaccs a dit:


> tu aurais un modèle à me conseiller ?
> 
> j'avais trouvé ça https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001152571209.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.288c3c00SHlonq&mp=1



Laisse tomber ton modèle est moins performant mais la carte est préflachée donc beaucoup plus simple. 

Sinon je pensais à ça : https://www.kubii.fr/raspberry-pi-4-modele-b/2689-kit-raspberry-pi4-budget-kubii-3272496298668.html


----------



## isaaccs (16 Avril 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Laisse tomber ton modèle est moins performant mais la carte est préflachée donc beaucoup plus simple.
> 
> Sinon je pensais à ça : https://www.kubii.fr/raspberry-pi-4-modele-b/2689-kit-raspberry-pi4-budget-kubii-3272496298668.html


merci pour le lien je peux faire tourner homekit et une recall box dessus ?


----------



## AlCor72 (17 Avril 2021)

isaaccs a dit:


> merci pour le lien je peux faire tourner homekit et une recall box dessus ?



A priori tu peux faire tourner une recalbox... mais je ne pense pas que tu puisses faire tourner les 2 en même temps...


----------



## isaaccs (17 Avril 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> A priori tu peux faire tourner une recalbox... mais je ne pense pas que tu puisses faire tourner les 2 en même temps...


D'accord merci pour tes conseils.


----------



## Fcky (30 Août 2021)

isaaccs a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis entrain de domotiser mon nouveau domicile, et j'ai quelques questions à ce sujet.
> Premièrement, je suis entrain d'installer une alarme Homekit, j'étais parti sur la solution Aqara mais quand j'ai voulu créer des automatisations je me suis rendu compte que la sirène se configurait hors homekit, pareil pour son déclenchement. Avez vous une sirène compatible Homekit à me conseiller pouvant utiliser toutes marques de capteurs/détenteurs/caméras.
> ...


Il suffit de créer ta propre alarme, tu achètes une prise compatible HomeKit, une prise avec du câble que tu relie à une sirène

SIRENE ALARME PUISSANTE 6-12V / 1300mA 125dB https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00974Q70M...t_i_QFEDFH5KCBVATJ9T0WXQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Moutaille (3 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je trouve qu'on s'éloigne un peu de l'esprit voulu de simplicité de Homekit avec ta solution @Fcky mais oui, c'est sur, ça fonctionne. 
Les rapsberry, Homebridge etc.. ont de beaux jours devant eux tant que Apple n'essaiera pas de développer un peu plus les interactions possibles de toute façon...


----------

